

The Nothing App - alexr909
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5up9FkVDo
Designing The Nothing App I really wanted to put emphasis on a minimal user interface. I wanted to go back to the roots of what it meant to do nothing. I used the newest technology, Swift programming language, to make sure I was pushing the boundaries of what we can do with nothing. I think you&#x27;re really going to love this. - Jake Chapman (lead designer &#x2F; engineer)
======
sophsterq
lol made me laugh

